# Give Joe Johnson the max?



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Link



> A player personnel source in the NBA's Eastern Conference tells us that the Atlanta Hawks not only intend to offer Suns restricted free agent guard Joe Johnson a maximum contract offer on July 22, there are people within the Hawks organization saying they're going to end up getting him.
> 
> And a Western Conference source tells us that the Cleveland Cavaliers will turn their attention to Johnson now that Michael Redd has agreed to return to Milwaukee.
> 
> ...


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

I say you have to do this if your Atlanta. While he might not be the greatest need on the team, you have to get big talent when you can. Either way that cap money is no good if you don't try to use it, this way atleast they will know if the Suns were telling the truth. If this doesn't happen I would then turn to Chicago and offer both centers max deals and see how Chicago responds. Atleast then Chicago will be pressured and maybe they balk. Just a thought, I just want to see Atlanta get someone this offseason who will help. Atlanta has to much cap money to not land someone from the upper tier.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

If Atlanta offers JJ the max, Phoenix has a couple weeks until they can match the offer. I wonder if during that time Atlanta will still pursue a big like Curry/Chandler/Dalembert, just in case he re-signs with Phoenix.. It wouldn't hurt to sign Joe Johnson AND Eddy Curry. I mean that is very, very unrealistic but we have the cap room to hand out two max contracts.

PG Joe Johnson
SG Josh Childress
SF Josh Smith/Marvin Williams
PF Al Harrington
C Eddy Curry

They could bring the NBA back to Atlanta..


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

I would rather see Chandler then Curry because he's longer and much more suited to run, something this team should be setup to do. In a perfect world for Atlanta I would trade Harrington for some bench help and start this lineup:

PG Joe Johnson
SG Josh Childress
SF Josh Smith
PF Marvin Williams
C Tyson Chandler

It would be able to run and play decent defense.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

TheATLien said:


> If Atlanta offers JJ the max, Phoenix has a couple weeks until they can match the offer. I wonder if during that time Atlanta will still pursue a big like Curry/Chandler/Dalembert, just in case he re-signs with Phoenix.. It wouldn't hurt to sign Joe Johnson AND Eddy Curry. I mean that is very, very unrealistic but we have the cap room to hand out two max contracts.
> 
> PG Joe Johnson
> SG Josh Childress
> ...


No, we'd have 7 days to match the article says. I said this in the Suns thread, I can't see us not saying and doing what we've done, w/o matching. Especially with teams ability to sign him to MAX deal. Because we know we're not as good without JJ on our team. Unless, we're idiots. Then we'd be screwed. I may have to _also_ go for Atlanta if we don't match. I like JJ.

And JJ could play the 1 as you have but I think JJ would is a talent that would push Childress to the bench if need be. Who cares if there would be a clog there lol.

And I wouldn't think signing Curry and JJis that unrealistic. Bulls will only go so far,


----------



## KB21 (Jun 20, 2003)

I love it!! 

Billy Knight is bucking the traditional style and is going with his own style. One that he believes will ultimately win out in the end. 

Look at the landscape of the NBA. There are very few true point guards in the John Stockton mold, and there are even fewer true centers in the NBA these days. Billy is simply looking at the field that is given, and he's basically stating that if a scorer like Chauncy Billups can handle the point duties on a team with a 6'8" center, then why can't he have a guy who may not be a true point guard but has some point guard skills in a 6'8" frame to go along with what may basically be a three foward/two guard line up?

If the Hawks can pull this off and put a line up that consists of Joe Johnson, Josh Childress, Marvin Williams, Josh Smith, and Al Harrington on the floor, there will be a lot of teams that will struggle against the length and athleticism that line up brings. Sure, the Hawks will struggle defensively in the post against teams with true centers. So, they basically will have to figure out something against Miami and Houston, the only teams with true centers, IMO.


----------



## KB21 (Jun 20, 2003)

dissonance19 said:


> No, we'd have 7 days to match the article says. I said this in the Suns thread, I can't see us not saying and doing what we've done, w/o matching. Especially with teams ability to sign him to MAX deal. Because we know we're not as good without JJ on our team. Unless, we're idiots. Then we'd be screwed. I may have to _also_ go for Atlanta if we don't match. I like JJ.
> 
> And JJ could play the 1 as you have but I think JJ would is a talent that would push Childress to the bench if need be. Who cares if there would be a clog there lol.
> 
> And I wouldn't think signing Curry and JJis that unrealistic. Bulls will only go so far,


How will Phoenix afford to max out Johnson with Marion and Nash already maxed out and with Stoudemire's contract coming up?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

KB21 said:


> How will Phoenix afford to max out Johnson with Marion and Nash already maxed out and with Stoudemire's contract coming up?


we're up to between 45-49 mill, plus stoudemire and jj it would 65-70 or so? We can afford it. Our owners are committed to spending money.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

KB21 said:


> If the Hawks can pull this off and put a line up that consists of Joe Johnson, Josh Childress, Marvin Williams, Josh Smith, and Al Harrington on the floor, there will be a lot of teams that will struggle against the length and athleticism that line up brings. Sure, the Hawks will struggle defensively in the post against teams with true centers. So, they basically will have to figure out something against Miami and Houston, the only teams with true centers, IMO.


First of all this will not happen. 5 swing players playing together?

The way I see it, Harrington regardless of what they do is the odd man out and will be traded to a contender for someone who's big. I think Johnson would be given every opportunity to be the PG. I'm not sure if I want him playing PG full-time, but Childress and Marvin both have very good ball-handling for wing players as well and Josh is improving in that department. If that is how it shakes down:

PG - Joe Johnson/Salim Stoudamire/Royal Ivey
SG - Josh Smith/Josh Childress/Tony Delk
SF - Marvin Williams/Donta Smith/Boris Diaw
PF - Al Harrington (as of now)
C - Jason Collier

The Hawks would be wise to bring David Andersen over. They need another big in the worst way.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Amare's extension will come before the season starts. I doubt they will disrespect him, but letting him become a RFA.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Oh and I also think a sign and trade of Kwame Brown for Al Harrington and Tony Delk could be a very good deal for the Hawks, which would allow them to still shore up the paint with one more big.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

HKF said:


> Amare's extension will come before the season starts. I doubt they will disrespect him, but letting him become a RFA.


So, what do you think we do if Hawks do offer? I can't see how we don't match it. We have to no matter if it puts us in hell later on.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

dissonance19 said:


> So, what do you think we do if Hawks do offer? I can't see how we don't match it. We have to no matter if it puts us in hell later on.


I've never expected them to match, but I can't remember a team who publically said they wouldn't match. I think they let JJ go, but they cite fiscal responsibility, because the Suns will be in big trouble if one of their soon to be 4 max players get injured, because they wouldn't have the cap room to go out and get someone else other than bargain basement replacements. 

They could match, but I'm skeptical.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

:no: So lets add more wings.... More young wings... So when it comes to playing time, everyone will be complaning...Plus lets have a team without a true NBA point guard... I didn't understand the point in drafting Marvin, but now the Hawks want to add Joe Johnson... I haven't even talked about offering the MAX contract... Which could've brought in Redd or Allen, but no, the Hawks really want Johnson.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

sheefo13 said:


> :no: So lets add more wings.... More young wings... So when it comes to playing time, everyone will be complaning...Plus lets have a team without a true NBA point guard... I didn't understand the point in drafting Marvin, but now the Hawks want to add Joe Johnson... I haven't even talked about offering the MAX contract... Which could've brought in Redd or Allen, but no, the Hawks really want Johnson.


Al Harrington is pretty much as good as gone. Prolly be traded or let his contract expire. Every Atlanta fan needs to comment about all the wings though. It's funny.

But yeah line up of Paul/JJ/Childress/Josh/Curry woulda been forimable though. If you take Paul and not Marvin, and Harrington was traded. If not take Childress off.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Exactly. If we get back to reality, Marvin could play the 4 but still the whole lineup is going to be outside the 3 point line begging for the ball. Except for Curry of course. Sorry if my 2 posts here have made you guys mad, but seriously, I simply do not get where the Hawks front office is trying to get to. The Lottery again so with the 1st pick next year, the Hawks select Rudy Gay from UCONN.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Why are people still *****ing over passing Chris Paul? He probably won't even be that good. Marvin Williams is Luol Deng with more length and athleticism, he will probably be an all-star in this league. Joe Johnson will probably be an all-star in this league. Josh Smith will probably be an all-star in this league. Boris Diaw will be a scrub in this league. Josh Childress will be a role player in this league. Al Harrington will be a role player in this league. It is NOT that difficult to find which players to keep, and which players to trade.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

If anyone out of Marvin or Josh is playing PF, it will be Josh. Not Marvin. Some people think Josh Smith is going to develop into a Shawn Kemp PF.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

sheefo13 said:


> Exactly. If we get back to reality, Marvin could play the 4 but still the whole lineup is going to be outside the 3 point line begging for the ball. Except for Curry of course. Sorry if my 2 posts here have made you guys mad, but seriously, I simply do not get where the Hawks front office is trying to get to. The Lottery again so with the 1st pick next year, the Hawks select Rudy Gay from UCONN.


 I wasn't mad. It's just see a lot of people saying that. Thought it was funny.

If Greg Oden is in it they may wanna take him if you don't get a C.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

TheATLien said:


> Why are people still *****ing over passing Chris Paul? He probably won't even be that good. Marvin Williams is Luol Deng with more length and athleticism, he will probably be an all-star in this league. Joe Johnson will probably be an all-star in this league. Josh Smith will probably be an all-star in this league. Boris Diaw will be a scrub in this league. Josh Childress will be a role player in this league. Al Harrington will be a role player in this league. It is NOT that difficult to find which players to keep, and which players to trade.


exactly. I was just posting hypothetical before with Paul. I thought Marvin was a great pick. You can't pass up that even if you have a full team of SG/SFs.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

dissonance19 said:


> I wasn't mad. It's just see a lot of people saying that. Thought it was funny.
> 
> If Greg Oden is in it they may wanna take him if you don't get a C.


Oden is 2007 now.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

HKF said:


> Oden is 2007 now.


So, he's attending Ohio State in '06 which makes him a HS SR this yr? Why'd he announce it so early? I got confused by that.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Probably to keep other coaches from bothering him. Although now, he probably has shoe companies coming after him which are worse.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

dissonance19 said:


> So, he's attending Ohio State in '06 which makes him a HS SR this yr? Why'd he announce it so early? I got confused by that.


2006 HS senior. The early signing period begins in November. Unless, he goes to the NBDL for a year, he'll be going to Ohio State for a year.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

I said don't get mad because I figured ATLien and HKF would get mad. I just don't get why they passes on him and yet they continue to pursue wings. Paul would of made this team a lot better than Marvin would of. Even if Marivin might end up being the better player down the road.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

You don't get why we passed on him, probably because you don't understand Billy Knight's vision of what he wants this team to become. He wants a team full of athletes who can run all day, can play multiple positions, and most importantly.. who have length (for defense). Chris Paul didn't have the length needed to be Billy Knight's point guard.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Marvin Williams will be a better pro than Chris Paul, I think that's why they didn't pass on him.

When you say that Atlanta has too many wings, you have to remember that Josh Childress, Donta Smith and Boris Diaw are backups (with Childress being a Battier-like 6th man and anything more for him, I'd get rid of him). 

Josh Smith and Marvin Williams are their future on the wings. If Billy Knight is willing to throw the max at Joe Johnson, he must want to put all 3 together, which is kind of scary considering that you'd basically be starting 3 6'8 guys together on the perimeter.

Oh and if you need to see what would be happening on a nightly basis with the Hawks should that happen, I have footage of Marvin dunking on Dwight Howard and Josh Smith. They will be formidable.

The Hawks need talent first and to worry about positions second. They were a really bad team last year.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

HKF said:


> I've never expected them to match, but I can't remember a team who publically said they wouldn't match. I think they let JJ go, but they cite fiscal responsibility, because the Suns will be in big trouble if one of their soon to be 4 max players get injured, because they wouldn't have the cap room to go out and get someone else other than bargain basement replacements.
> 
> They could match, but I'm skeptical.


Remember the rule in the new CBA though, teams would only have to wait one year (instead of two) for a players contracts to be taken off the books if he hasn't played in a year due to injury.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

PhillyPhanatic said:


> Remember the rule in the new CBA though, teams would only have to wait one year (instead of two) for a players contracts to be taken off the books if he hasn't played in a year due to injury.


That's if they're forced to retire. What if they just get injured and become shells of their former selves. Can you imagine playing near max money for a run down Nash? He probably would still want to play, but he'd be an expensive backup.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

That's true, I forgot all about that scenario.

I'm torn on this, I want to see Joe Johnson go somewhere where he can shine but also I would love to see him blossom beside Amare Stoudemire.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

TheATLien said:


> If Atlanta offers JJ the max, Phoenix has a couple weeks until they can match the offer. I wonder if during that time Atlanta will still pursue a big like Curry/Chandler/Dalembert, just in case he re-signs with Phoenix.. It wouldn't hurt to sign Joe Johnson AND Eddy Curry. I mean that is very, very unrealistic but we have the cap room to hand out two max contracts.
> 
> PG Joe Johnson
> SG Josh Childress
> ...



Would you really want JJ playing PG full-time? I know he can but that doesn't seem like the best place to take advantage of JJ's abilities.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

To start next season he would be the PG. He wouldn't have to play that postion for the full length of the contract but they don't have any depth yet to do much differant.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

JNice said:


> Would you really want JJ playing PG full-time? I know he can but that doesn't seem like the best place to take advantage of JJ's abilities.


Where the hell else are you going to play him! You want your best players on the floor, right? I mean you COULD start him at SG, but that is not what is best for the team. What is best for the team is to have Joe Johnson, Josh Smith, and Marvin Williams on the floor at the same time.


----------



## master8492 (Mar 4, 2005)

PG: Salim/Ivey
SG: Joe Johnson/Childress
SF: Marvin
PF: Josh Smith/Harrington
C: Someone

Pretty good lineup


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

TheATLien said:


> Where the hell else are you going to play him! You want your best players on the floor, right? I mean you COULD start him at SG, but that is not what is best for the team. What is best for the team is to have Joe Johnson, Josh Smith, and Marvin Williams on the floor at the same time.



I would assume if you were going to sign JJ for a boatload of money, then you'd probably off-load someone ... maybe Childress. Or at least move Childress to the bench to backup JJ. I agree, I would want JJ, Smith, and Williams on the court together the most. I just don't think playing JJ at the point gets the most value out of him for what Atlanta would have to pay to get him.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

JNice said:


> I would assume if you were going to sign JJ for a boatload of money, then you'd probably off-load someone ... maybe Childress. Or at least move Childress to the bench to backup JJ. I agree, I would want JJ, Smith, and Williams on the court together the most. I just don't think playing JJ at the point gets the most value out of him for what Atlanta would have to pay to get him.


It depends on the offense like I said before. A variation of the triangle or a motion offense predicated on player and ball movement, can work.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2005)

he plays good defense, he's maybe the best 3pt-shooter in the whole league, so normally you may not hesitate

but let's say harrington leaves, then there's still smoove, childress and williams on 2-4

Johnson on PG wouldn't be that fine and I don't want to see one of this talented young guns sitting on the bench

it's really difficult, but I would prefer to see a Center (almost impossible) or PG with JJ's class coming to Atlanta

but though Johnson on PG will be better than no Joe Johnson or other strong PG I guess


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Try to move Al Harrington, Jason Collier and Tony Delk for Joe Smith (who can play PF and C) and Desmond Mason (SG and SF) and a resigned Zaza Pachulia (or even Gadzilla)... And use this money to sign some good C and/or PG!


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

not lookin too good
http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2104688


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

There's a good chance this is just a desperate effort by the Suns to bluff the Hawks out of signing Joe Johnson to an offer sheet. I think it's about 50-50, where he ends up.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

If Phoenix does match this offer, they are going to be in a huge mess cap-wise.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

TheATLien said:


> If Phoenix does match this offer, they are going to be in a huge mess cap-wise.


I posted some of this in the general thread but you act like we're gonna be the Knicks with your comments but here goes. We won't be that much of a mess we could still sign guys to MLE and LLE. Our bench will be better this yr with Bell, Barbosa, Jackson, Thompson (who will make the team), and we'll prolly add another front court player. Goodbye dead weight (Steven Hunter). It'd be up to what 65-70 mill with all these guys? And Thomas, Jackson, and Barbosa would come off the books soon unless we resigned Barbosa. It's not that bad as people make it out to be.

Dallas seems to make it work.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

The problem will come down the road when many Suns guys will be getting max deals. It's not a huge problem, but the luxury tax will hurt. It's not impossible for the Suns to make this work but they just have to get lucky with the MLE and LLE.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

kamego said:


> The problem will come down the road when many Suns guys will be getting max deals. It's not a huge problem, but the luxury tax will hurt. It's not impossible for the Suns to make this work but they just have to get lucky with the MLE and LLE.


Yeah, def, if anything we'd either trade Marion or by a certain yr, theres a team option on Nash or the new CBA rule


----------



## KB21 (Jun 20, 2003)

dissonance19 said:


> I posted some of this in the general thread but you act like we're gonna be the Knicks with your comments but here goes. We won't be that much of a mess we could still sign guys to MLE and LLE. Our bench will be better this yr with Bell, Barbosa, Jackson, Thompson (who will make the team), and we'll prolly add another front court player. Goodbye dead weight (Steven Hunter). It'd be up to what 65-70 mill with all these guys? And Thomas, Jackson, and Barbosa would come off the books soon unless we resigned Barbosa. It's not that bad as people make it out to be.
> 
> Dallas seems to make it work.


That may be true, but even that article mentions that the Suns' owner is hesitant to stray much from a $50 million payroll, and if you match Johnson and then extend Stoudemire, you will be paying four players $50 million alone. Just to feld an entire team will cost at least $70 million, and that is straying pretty far off that $50 million payroll.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

dissonance19 said:


> I posted some of this in the general thread but you act like we're gonna be the Knicks with your comments but here goes. We won't be that much of a mess we could still sign guys to MLE and LLE. Our bench will be better this yr with Bell, Barbosa, Jackson, Thompson (who will make the team), and we'll prolly add another front court player. Goodbye dead weight (Steven Hunter). It'd be up to what 65-70 mill with all these guys? And Thomas, Jackson, and Barbosa would come off the books soon unless we resigned Barbosa. It's not that bad as people make it out to be.
> 
> Dallas seems to make it work.



I keep readin this 'not so bad' scenario from Suns fans. Are you putting everything into winning it all this season and planning on moving Marion next year(possible) or playing without a bench next year. I think 2006-07 will have them at $62-64 million with just 6 players (Nash, JJ, Marion, Amare, KT, Bell). Even if you fill the next 8 spots with low contracts you are over $70 million and not a real championship threat. More than likely they more than double their payroll in 2 years from $45 million to over $100 million in 2006-07.

Now it is worth it if you are winning titles but your ownership better be Cubanesque because $80 million means $100 million after taxes.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

MemphisX said:


> I keep readin this 'not so bad' scenario from Suns fans. Are you putting everything into winning it all this season and planning on moving Marion next year(possible) or playing without a bench next year. I think 2006-07 will have them at $62-64 million with just 6 players (Nash, JJ, Marion, Amare, KT, Bell). Even if you fill the next 8 spots with low contracts you are over $70 million and not a real championship threat. More than likely they more than double their payroll in 2 years from $45 million to over $100 million in 2006-07.
> 
> Now it is worth it if you are winning titles but your ownership better be Cubanesque because $80 million means $100 million after taxes.


No, not everything into winning it all this season, maybe next 2-3 yrs or so. I don't think we'd move Marion right after this next season but there are ways to get rid of some contracts in the future. I just don't see how bad it is. 62-64 mill, is better than I thought. We could still use MLE or LLE, or vets min to put more of a bench out there. Still make us a thread. And if the report is true JJ gets 20 mill this yr coming up. That does us a favor. But A lot of things could happen. I don't have the answers to. But everyone said NO WAY we'll match JJ if it's a MAX offer. The owners seemingly backing up what they said. I don't know what you'd want us to do? It's a tough situation though, we can't just let him walk because then being over the cap now we couldn't sign anyone else. It takes us to being deeper to where we were last yr. And we don't wanna trade him becase Amare and JJ are the future of this team.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

dissonance19 said:


> No, not everything into winning it all this season, maybe next 2-3 yrs or so. I don't think we'd move Marion right after this next season but there are ways to get rid of some contracts in the future. I just don't see how bad it is. 62-64 mill, is better than I thought. We could still use MLE or LLE, or vets min to put more of a bench out there. Still make us a thread. And if the report is true JJ gets 20 mill this yr coming up. That does us a favor. But A lot of things could happen. I don't have the answers to. But everyone said NO WAY we'll match JJ if it's a MAX offer. The owners seemingly backing up what they said. I don't know what you'd want us to do? It's a tough situation though, we can't just let him walk because then being over the cap now we couldn't sign anyone else. It takes us to being deeper to where we were last yr. And we don't wanna trade him becase Amare and JJ are the future of this team.



I agree it is a tough situation. However, I don't see the sense in 'matching' an offer you could just propose in the 1st place. I mean even if your offer was in the ballpark, more than likely JJ takes the offer. I think the are going to work out a S&T.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

MemphisX said:


> I agree it is a tough situation. However, I don't see the sense in 'matching' an offer you could just propose in the 1st place. I mean even if your offer was in the ballpark, more than likely JJ takes the offer. I think the are going to work out a S&T.


Well, as I said in the other thread. Why pay him the extra money if we don't have to? Then if a team comes along, and offers it. We do it if we need to. You save money that way. I hope you're wrong about the S&T. Maybe if we were gonna do one it woulda been reported or more than just speculation before we said we'd match it.


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

KB21 said:


> How will Phoenix afford to max out Johnson with Marion and Nash already maxed out and with Stoudemire's contract coming up?


Stop the presses!! When did Nash get a MAX deal? Did he pull a TO and renegotiate?


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

KB21 said:


> That may be true, but even that article mentions that the Suns' owner is hesitant to stray much from a $50 million payroll, and if you match Johnson and then extend Stoudemire, you will be paying four players $50 million alone. Just to feld an entire team will cost at least $70 million, and that is straying pretty far off that $50 million payroll.



I'm trying to work out the numbers so here it goes.

Next year the Suns have about 49 million commited to the team. Joe's raise... if it really is a 20 million front load would put the Suns at about 67 million (they're already paying him about 2 per year). Yes that'll hurt but it would only be for a year. After that Joe will make roughly 12 million per season and Howard Eisley's plus Jim Jackson's plus Jake Voskuhl's contracts will be up. That'll save the Suns 22.5 million roughly. Marion and Nash's contract will go up by about 2 million between them which would put that number at 20.5 million or so. Stoudemire's extension will raise his contract by about 11 million (the Suns won't front load him). Which would give the Suns about a 9.5 million cap relief in 2006 even with the Stoudemire extension kicking in. That'll put their payroll at about 57.5 million. That would put the Suns at about 8th-9th in the league in total payroll. They won't have any relief until two years afterwards when they're only contracts would be Stoudemire and Johnson (maybe Nash.... but that's only if they excersize their team option on him). 


It'll be tough the first year sure (however still less than the Knicks, Mavs, 76ers, and Pacers) . But if the team plays up to expectations it won't be to much of a financial burden for Sarver. The years afterwards would only get better and the only significant player they'd be missing would be Jim Jackson. How I figure it is that the Suns will match and if they win (WCF or Finals) then they'll keep the team together and if they perform below expectations they'll probably trade Marion for some young players and an expiring contract.


----------

